# I have a question about Phantom serial numbers



## silvercreek (Jun 22, 2012)

I was looking at the website with the Schwinn Date Codes and Serial Numbers and found something that's a little confussing to me.

If I had a Phantom with a  "C" 5 digit serial number on the dropout, how do I know if it's a 1952, 1953 or a 1957? Acording to the Schwinn date code and serial number website, it could be any one of the serial numbers of one of those 3 years. Am I reading something wrong?

Please explain!


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 22, 2012)

*Phantom serial numbers*

At first , it can be confusing because you are right…there are several listings  of "C" in various years. If your serial number is on the drop post ,
if you have the list…start with the first year say 1952…there will be a listing of  the beginning of C serial numbers. View attachment 55733
If your serial number does not fall within those figures go down to the next C numbers & so on . It could be 1953 or '54 & so on.  The C serial numbers
do not repeat…it's a continuation though it looks like it's not in order, but they are.  BTW,  I googled Schwinn date codes to check the
complete listing.


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 23, 2012)

2jakes said:


> At first , it can be confusing because you are right…there are several listings  of "C" in various years. If your serial number is on the drop post ,
> if you have the list…start with the first year say 1952…there will be a listing of  the beginning of C serial numbers. View attachment 55733
> If your serial number does not fall within those figures go down to the next C numbers & so on . It could be 1953 or '54 & so on.  The C serial numbers
> do not repeat…it's a continuation though it looks like it's not in order, but they are.  BTW,  I googled Schwinn date codes to check the
> complete listing.




The serial number on a Phantom dropout that I've been looking at is *C39273*. That serial number fall between the following year models: 

*1952* - May 22 to May 29 ............................ C19052 ..................... C40174

*1953* - November 02 to November 03 .......... C39166 ..................... C53105

*1957* - May 01 ........................................... C35977...................... C39680


How do I determine which model it is?


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 23, 2012)

*Phantom serial numbers*

I have placed your question with Brian Crawford , he holds the copyright to the serial numbers. He can be reached at crawford@hotmail.com.
Let me know of the outcome . Good Luck !


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 23, 2012)

2jakes said:


> I have placed your question with Brian Crawford , he holds the copyright to the serial numbers. He can be reached at crawford@hotmail.com.
> Let me know of the outcome . Good Luck !




I've already emailed him about the same thing. Thanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2012)

What color is the bike? If metallic red or green then '57. Which chainring? 46T? 52T? If 46T I would say 57 but would also want to see front fork. Does it have the tailight? V/r Shawn


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 23, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> What color is the bike? If metallic red or green then '57. Which chainring? 46T? 52T? If 46T I would say 57 but would also want to see front fork. Does it have the tailight? V/r Shawn




The Phantom has a 52 count chainring. This bike is about 45 minutes from me.  Serial number C39273

It is in one of my deceased uncles estate sale and I have been offered to consider buying it. No one in the family knows anything about the bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2012)

The bike looks to have been restored. Are stripes painted or are they tape? Locking fork? The way it is equipped I would say early--not '57. Are pedals correct? V/r Shawn


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 23, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> The bike looks to have been restored. Are stripes painted or are they tape? Locking fork? The way it is equipped I would say early--not '57. Are pedals correct? V/r Shawn




The pedals have Schwinn and Deluxe on them with "AS" script on the bearing caps. The strips are hand painted. It has a locking fork with Arnold Schwinn keys.

So when you say early model, that means it's most likely a '52? Is the rear reflector correct for a 1952?

I'm going to look at it next Monday.


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 23, 2012)

*Phantom serial numbers*

If it has not been restored…you have a very mint original. If it has been restored…it was done to very high standards or as close as possible to
an original . Someone took the time to hand paint the pinstripes instead of slapping repo decals. 2-3 years back I bought a repo "Black Phantom".
The  bike shop was going out of business. The bike was priced very low for me to pass up. I was very surprise to find out that the  pinstripes were
painted & not decals. I compared it to my original Phantoms & it's a very well done bike . Hope you get a good deal on the bike !


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 23, 2012)

2jakes said:


> If it has not been restored…you have a very mint original. If it has been restored…it was done to very high standards or as close as possible to
> an original . Someone took the time to hand paint the pinstripes instead of slapping repo decals. 2-3 years back I bought a repo "Black Phantom".
> The  bike shop was going out of business. The bike was priced very low for me to pass up. I was very surprise to find out that the  pinstripes were
> painted & not decals. I compared it to my original Phantoms & it's a very well done bike . Hope you get a good deal on the bike !




You might go in shock like I did if I tell you what the executor of the estate said I could buy it for. I'm going to keep you in suspense for a while. You see, the executor of my uncle’s estate is a first cousins and a fishing buddy.

I don't know the first thing about these bikes but I've got a feeling I'm about to learn. I'm getting excited about this one.

Beleive it or not, today is my birthday. Yeehaw!!


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 23, 2012)

Beleive it or not, today is my birthday. Yeehaw!![/QUOTE]

View attachment 55843
Hey…Let's Pardy!!!!


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 24, 2012)

2jakes said:


> Beleive it or not, today is my birthday. Yeehaw!!




View attachment 55843
Hey…Let's Pardy!!!![/QUOTE]

Thanks 2jakes!


----------



## schwinnderella (Jun 24, 2012)

Picture is too blurry to say for sure but it sure looks restored to me!


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 24, 2012)

schwinnderella said:


> Picture is too blurry to say for sure but it sure looks restored to me!




I'm sure it is restored. I'm out the door now to go look at it and maybe bring it home.


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 24, 2012)

*Black Phantom*



silvercreek said:


> I'm sure it is restored. I'm out the door now to go look at it and maybe bring it home.




View attachment 55910

Take a whole bunch…& post when U can…it's been awhile since my last "drooling spell "!!!!


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 24, 2012)

2jakes said:


> View attachment 55910
> 
> Take a whole bunch…& post when U can…it's been awhile since my last "drooling spell "!!!!




I will do that.


----------



## silvercreek (Jul 7, 2012)

Here are a few more pictures of my Phantom. 

I noticed that it doesn't have an original seat post with AC script. The fork lock has an alpha numeric stamp on it and has an Arnold Schwinn key. Does that mean the lock is original?


----------



## silvercreek (Oct 13, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> The serial number on my Phantom dropout is *C39273*. That serial number falls between all of the following year models:
> 
> *1952* - May 22 to May 29 ............................ C19052 ..................... C40174
> 
> ...




Forgive my persistence here but I'm not sure my question was answered. There's no question this bike has been restored. I've had 3 people that claim to be a Schwinn bike aficionado that have actually looked at this bike. 2 of which say it's a 1952. The other said it's a 1954 model. By reviewing all of the information and pictures, which model Phantom do you think I have?


----------



## rhenning (Oct 13, 2012)

It could be either and there is no way to know.  Are you being anal retentive or is it really impostant to know.  Schwinn recycled serial numbers often in the 1950s so unless it had some other dated parts on it that are original to the bike it would be impossible.  If the frame has been repainted there is no way to know that if started life as a Phantom.  If you take the crank out it could dated and help but there is no way to know if it left Chicago in that bike or another.  If is a bit like the 1967 Chevy Corvettes with the 435 HP 427 engine option.  Almost twice as many as Chevy made have been sold at auction in the last decade.  Roger


----------

